# Black gothic 39' glam shots



## bobcycles (Nov 13, 2015)

*Results of a fun restoration of a 1939 Schwinn Super Deluxe Autocycle with the 'Gothic Fenders' option.  This bicycle was purchased in parts by the owner for the build, that's right, the hard way and some times the only way when it comes to finding a rare complete bicycle to restore.  The most enjoyable part for me was seeing all the good parts go in one direction rather than the plague of parted out bicycles where parts end up scattered languishing stored, unbuilt. All the parts for this build were exceptional.  The 6 hole rack as straight as an arrow and looking like a mirror, guard same way etc etc.  Black Goodyear G-3 tires topped the whole thing off and a killer Excelsior badge restoration by the master Dave Stromberger.  The best thing about restored bikes, love em' or hate em', is that they will probably withstand the test of time better than most of the unrestored bikes out there due to their 'shiny showroom' nature.  All original parts on this bike other than the impossibly rare EA console buttons.  Original cross bar housing and fender bomb were left in "patina" finish.  No one wants to polish these original parts anymore so as to avoid confusion with counterfeit parts,  THANKS TO THE REPOP PLAGUE.  Here are some pix of the finished product prior to delivery.  1939 Super Deluxe Autocycle "Excelsior" badged 



































*


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice !!!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 14, 2015)

Great job! Beautiful Bike!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 14, 2015)

What a beautiful machine bob.


----------



## theterrym (Nov 14, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Even those people who say they don't like Schwinns would have to agree this bike is stunning!! 
Nice work.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2015)

Fabulous as usual, Bob.
On count, how many of these gems do you think you've returned to the World?
There should be a Bob Uszaszi restoration registry, because no one does them any better. These bikes are truly exceptional.
I am very proud to own one of your gem quality restorations.
Thank you, for your passion and perseverance to see these works of art through to fruition.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 14, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Fabulous as usual, Bob.
> On count, how many of these gems do you think you've returned to the World?
> There should be a Bob Uszaszi restoration registry, because no one does them any better. These bikes are truly exceptional.
> I am very proud to own one of your gem quality restorations.
> Thank you, for your passion and perseverance to see these works of art through to fruition.





Thanks for the kind words Marty!  I really liked the results of this one in the most common of the prewar Schwinn colors, black and ivory.  It's a bike most will opt for the unusual 2-tone Schwinn paint schemes on
but I have to agree with the owners choice here (a well seasoned antique car collector) the 'most basic' 
option really made this one pop, especially with the Gothic 'mud guards'.
---Although I don't own any restored bikes, I think they are good for the hobby as a whole as the general
public never questions the 'validity' of the bitchin' shiny bike, where as the killer survivor with some scratches to the paint etc?  You still get people scratching their heads.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 14, 2015)

There is nobody better today in our hobby at this stuff than Bob. 

That is a beautiful bicycle now, in ten years, and in fifty years.

Kudos.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 14, 2015)

fantastic work Bob, I like the black and ivory too.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 14, 2015)

Great looking bike.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow, Wow, Wow, that's all I can say. Talk about a labor of love, absolutely beautiful bike. Glad you were able to save it from getting split up in a million pieces all over the world. That head badge restoration is amazing as well!
Thanks for sharing your photo shoot with us!


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2015)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## tech549 (Nov 14, 2015)

really nice work bob!!!


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 15, 2015)

thanks for all the kind words, it's not rocket science just labor hours you don't want to keep track of.  Also a shout out to Tim in SD who restored the speedo head on this I'm pretty sure, (from the looks of it) and who also does top qual paint and resto work....
Bike was literally a jigsaw puzzle acquired piece by piece to make it happen by the owner...
mega patience to round it all up I'm sure.  Not to mention expense involved.


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 15, 2015)

Outstanding Bob!! That is a thing of beauty, you sir are a true craftsman, and a very humble one at that! Looking forward to seeing the next one you get your hands on! Joe


----------



## vincev (Nov 15, 2015)

WOW two times!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 16, 2015)

Sweet!
Did the gothic fenders require a special bezel for the rear reflector
and/or the fender bomb base?


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Nov 18, 2015)

Gorgeous Bike Bob!

I was surprised to read that you do not own any restored bikes!

How is that possible?


----------

